# Measuring Threshold Power... Outside?



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

I live in a hilly area (Atlanta) - putting a route together that allows for any consistency of output is very tough. Is it possible, well realistic to measure my threshold power outside? My indoor trainer is a spin bike (RevMaster - no power meter). Should I borrow a rear-wheel trainer and measure inside? 

Thanks!


----------



## rockdude (Apr 3, 2008)

Test power where you are going to be training. If you train on a trainer then test on a trainer, if you train outside test outside. Most people have different thresholds from outside to inside. If you need to test outdoors find the best route you can and just do your best. It should get you in the right zones.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Where are you going to do your threshold intervals?


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

kbiker3111 said:


> Where are you going to do your threshold intervals?


outside 

I'm sensing a thinly veiled answer here guys... thanks. ;-)


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

I train about 99% outside, but was doing indoor workouts this past fall/winter. My coach was having me test on the trainer, and still is (last test anyway) to compare like vs. like. I don't like doing FTP tests on the trainer, though.

@OZ - not one 20 minute threshold hill? Otherwise, do your best to spin up that power on the flats/descents


----------



## Rhino4Five (Nov 5, 2009)

you can use the TCTP field test: two 8 minute all out intervals separated by a 10 minute rest. Your FTP should be 86-90% of the average of the two intervals. It was right 88% for me.

i really miss having 20-60 minute hills around me.


----------

